
Aline Griffith, Countess of Romanones - lifeisstillgood
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aline_Griffith,_Countess_of_Romanones
======
lifeisstillgood
Please watch Garbo on Amazon Video, about the English double Agent in WWII. I
am amazed at this 90+ year old woman seeming as sharp, sharper than I am most
days.

Quite a life

